# Town Celebrates 100 Year Old Cash Register



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2014)

Birthday party for a 100 year old cash register...http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Paying-by-smart-phone-Town-prefers-100-year-old-5830679.php


----------

